# como medir resistencias



## duque (Mar 24, 2016)

como medir resistencias a los monitores pantalla plana marca dell ...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 24, 2016)

Supongo que como cualquier resistencia... 

Debes separar del circuito uno de los terminales de la resistencia y medir con el multímetro desde un terminal hacia el otro.

¿Esto es lo que necesitas?


----------



## Lindle0937 (Mar 24, 2016)

Medir las resistencias smd (son pequeñas), como se mide cualquier resistencia, hay un catalogo de resistencias smd, si dice la resistencia 103 entonces me parece que es 10kohms, se ve en las tarjetas, las resistencias averiadas son las que estan carbonizadas


----------

